# What nicknames are your villagers calling you right now?



## Titi (Apr 16, 2014)

Share what nicknames your villagers are calling you at the moment!
Mine mainly call me princess, champ and a pro listener.


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 16, 2014)

Klaus and Merengue call me lamb, most of the others call me Flossie (real life nickname I gave to them).


----------



## Darumy (Apr 16, 2014)

muffin and prof!


I refuse to let them call me any D-related names oh my god. I accidentally let Dr. D slip and every time I just


----------



## bellafez (Apr 16, 2014)

I always refuse to let them nickname me...In WW I found it soo annoying...


----------



## mellahugbear (Apr 16, 2014)

they call me amiga


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 16, 2014)

cherry, dearie, & dobe.


----------



## Maude (Apr 16, 2014)

They call me, Lil M, which is way better than what they used to call me, Muscles, blah


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 16, 2014)

m *train*
I have no idea what that even means.


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 16, 2014)

Honeybun 

Its so cute<3


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 16, 2014)

Darumy said:


> muffin and prof!
> 
> 
> I refuse to let them call me any D-related names oh my god. I accidentally let Dr. D slip and every time I just



Dr. D is hilarious.  I have had "F-kins" suggested to me once...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 16, 2014)

Sir G, G train and Skippy


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 16, 2014)

They're calling me "fae" at the moment.


----------



## fairyring (Apr 16, 2014)

lolly calls me cupcake :3
bruce calls me princess <3
fuchsia calls me dearie

i think that's it, actually. all the other villagers who called me nicknames have since left town. xD


----------



## mikanmilk (Apr 16, 2014)

Keichan
Kchan
Keibu
Keiya


----------



## MayorAlex (Apr 16, 2014)

Super A and Honey.^^


----------



## PockiPops (Apr 16, 2014)

Po Po! ;u;
 (I told them to xD)


----------



## Alette (Apr 16, 2014)

I like to make my villagers call me 'Mayor'.
They gotta show a little respect, hehe


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 16, 2014)

Mon amie, junebug, and youngin hahah last two are from Rolf


----------



## Titi (Apr 16, 2014)

Alette said:


> I like to make my villagers call me 'Mayor'.
> They gotta show a little respect, hehe



Hahaha that's cute, I should tell them to call me mayor too!
I'm just lazy most of the time so I just let them pick, hehe.


----------



## Bigkid (Apr 16, 2014)

At the moment mine seem to like calling me Muffin and N-Honey, they aren't too bad could be worse.


----------



## fleaofdeath (Apr 16, 2014)

They were calling me Flea, but now they're calling me O-Puff c: <3


----------



## Milano (Apr 16, 2014)

Bob has everyone calling me Cookie, except Lucky who calls me Pickle... lmao.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 16, 2014)

In Celadon Boomer calls me Dr. L and Cousteau calls me "yougin", from Lionel and Lobo. e.e Lobo calls me "sweetie" now, so now I have a little frog claiming he's older than me.

Kiki calls me "muffin", which I find to be the cutest thing ever. <3


----------



## olivizza (Apr 16, 2014)

Everyone in my town calls me cookie. It's cute!


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 16, 2014)

Ettienne, which...is my name. I wouldn't mind a nickname, but I want it to not be silly. x3


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

big bro is what all of my villagers call me. I am also apparently a Bell-pincher.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 16, 2014)

Im being called bucko right now


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 16, 2014)

cupcake, darling and mochi.


----------



## Hot (Apr 16, 2014)

Merengue's calling me cupcake.
That's pretty much it.


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 16, 2014)

mon amie, Marshal came up with it!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 16, 2014)

I make them call me "Snowie" and this will never change =D


----------



## jolokia (Apr 16, 2014)

Boss.
Vesta stopped me today and suggested she call me "dearie" instead. No. You call me boss, that's it.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 16, 2014)

Lamb and S-pop.


----------



## Orbis (Apr 16, 2014)

R-man. Justified in that I'm in my green-zap costume, so it fits.


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 16, 2014)

Both of my peppies suggested the name "pop star"; I accepted it the first time, but then another asked to give me exactly the same nickname, so I declined.

Some call me "fluffy", some call me "Dr. F", some call me "Lil' K" (on my mayor), at this point I forgot what else I'm called. If there were enough characters, I'd want to put in my Pokemon nickname, "Fishnugget".


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 16, 2014)

J dogg, bossman, and Mr. F


----------



## davidxrawr (Apr 16, 2014)

Old town: Champ
New town: Cleats 
lol


----------



## N64dude (Apr 16, 2014)

I was called cleats at one point by Buck  Now i have a new nickname and rasher gave it to me. He gave me the nickname kid XD.


----------



## alicetama (Apr 16, 2014)

It started with Mallary calling me Little A, and now Peck and Ed are too! It's cute, but... I wouldn't mind a new one. ;w;


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 16, 2014)

My character's name is Lenny.

Henry - Leonard
Stitches - Patches
Roald - Cuddles
Bunnie - Cinnabun
Elvis - Kiddo
Papi - Mister
Lolly - Kei ki
Tipper - Lenny (she hasn't given me the opportunity to change her catchphrase, greeting, or anything yet :/)
Deirdre - Dearie
Pecan - Dearest


----------



## Fairy (Apr 16, 2014)

Super K B)


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

Chickpea lol effing Wolfgang.


----------



## Regina Cordium (Apr 16, 2014)

Patty just started calling me Sweet-N, and it's slowly starting to stick. I'm waiting for the option to give my own nickname. In my old town, I had the nickname Belle N and I really liked it ;u;


----------



## Zedark (Apr 16, 2014)

Most of them have started calling me Dr A, it's quite cool so im not sick of it yet


----------



## traceyfika (Apr 16, 2014)

genius .-. or T bear


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

Wonder W


----------



## bekka (Apr 16, 2014)

Lovey


----------



## cherche (Apr 16, 2014)

cupcake


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 16, 2014)

G-honey and Belle G


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 16, 2014)

I asked someone to call me "senpai" as a joke when the cherry blossoms where raining down, and I ended up liking it as more that just an ironic joke so now EVERYONE in calling me that. Woops!


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 16, 2014)

Muffin and Ms. T.


----------



## leenaby (Apr 16, 2014)

Flurry calls me Muffin. I think so far she's the only one who gave me a nickname. xD


----------



## GreenLeaf (Apr 16, 2014)

all my villagers recently call me Z-honey


----------



## Silvery (Apr 16, 2014)

Mon amie thanks to Curlos. Before that they called me sweetie.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 16, 2014)

Mostly cupcake, which I thought was cute til I tried to transition them all to Princess. I thought that would be cuter, but now that I've read everyone else has done that...IDK, it seems kind of, um, not so special anymore. D:


----------



## wordcutouts (Apr 16, 2014)

Mine are calling me "mon amie", "Little M", and "lamb". It's pretty cute actually. <3


----------



## NyaaChan (Apr 29, 2014)

On my town, Beefcake, Cupcake, Chickpea. Drift started calling me Muscles and Chops wanted to call me that also, so that's why I suggested Cupcake, then Drift started imitating others with Chickpea. I had some others, which I can't remember.

On my partner's town, I've called from Mega N, Super N, now most of them call me N-Star and N-Cat (names they actually came with I don't even know why they were so similar to each other)


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dr. M. 
I actually _really, really _ hate this nickname, but Erik thought it up on my second day and since I was trying to get my approval rating up, I really couldn't say no. I always have to tell myself to think of Dr. Dre whenever I hear it.


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing at the moment, but a good one would be to have villagers call you 'Mom'. lel


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 29, 2014)

Drago calls me 'Lunch'.......


----------



## Emily (Apr 29, 2014)

They called me Missy for ages but now Pudge has introduced calling me E-Belle and about 3 of my villagers are calling me that already lmao


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 29, 2014)

They all call me Stud thanks to 3 people asking what they should call me. I guess it caught on.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 29, 2014)

Sweet-F
...
I really should just pick a nickname for them to call me instead of letting them think of it...


----------



## Campy (Apr 29, 2014)

Some still call me schmoopy, others are starting to call me cookie now. I like both.


----------



## nammie (Apr 29, 2014)

apple's calling me shmoopy, everyone else is calling me senpai bc they are terrible at suggesting nicknames lol (I think Marshal??? or someone legit suggested N.... just.... one letter... wtf....)


----------



## elliottlukas (Apr 29, 2014)

currently they're calling me burnout and master lmao


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 29, 2014)

nammie said:


> apple's calling me shmoopy, everyone else is calling me senpai bc they are terrible at suggesting nicknames lol (I think Marshal??? or someone legit suggested* N.... just.... one letter... wtf....*)



Worked for this guy. 


Spoiler


----------



## Saturniidae (Apr 29, 2014)

Static started calling me brainiac ???

- - - Post Merge - - -



ElizaCat90 said:


> Worked for this guy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 lmao


----------



## Uffe (Apr 29, 2014)

They call me Fintan, though that's not my name.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 29, 2014)

Hun, bucko, muffin... The weirdest thing about it all is that the only ones to call me hun are my two cranky villagers.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 29, 2014)

Seriously, Drago is starting to scare me now. He has started calling me 'Lunch'!


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Seriously, Drago is starting to scare me now. He has started calling me 'Lunch'!


Maybe he's just really into Dragon Ball.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 29, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Maybe he's just really into Dragon Ball.



No, I think he is planning to EAT me.....


----------



## Panduhh (Apr 29, 2014)

P-honey..... Ugh.


----------



## Kyuby (Apr 29, 2014)

Beau calls me tummy lol


----------



## Bambath (Apr 29, 2014)

I think recently "chickpea" has started going around.. Wendy just calls me B, but pretty much everyone else just calls me Bambath.. huh.


----------



## Riobelle (Apr 29, 2014)

Pop star, dearie and bestie are going around right now. I'm hoping to get rid of dearie. It sounded cute at first but now all my villagers sound like my grandmother...


----------



## EikoPanda (Apr 29, 2014)

Currently they're calling me dollface, honeybun, and lamb :3


----------



## Lars (Apr 29, 2014)

Boss


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 29, 2014)

nammie said:


> apple's calling me shmoopy, everyone else is calling me senpai bc they are terrible at suggesting nicknames lol (I think Marshal??? or someone legit suggested N.... just.... one letter... wtf....)



Ya for the longest time I let them choose. And the ONLY good one was cupcake. The rest were either weird or boring...like Baby-L! I don't even remember anymore what some of them were, I stuck to cupcake for a long time because I was scared to see what it would be replaced with, until I realized I could make suggestions lol. XD


----------



## cIementine (Apr 29, 2014)

*A-honey for the town honey here <3*


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2014)

The majority of them call me Tina. They're dumb and think they're calling me by a nickname when they're not.

Peanut calls me honeybun. 

Lobo calls me kid. It feels so fitting given that he's been in my AC towns since I was 13 and I'm nearly 22 now, heh.


----------



## estypest (Apr 29, 2014)

Lady E ... and .. Lady A !


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 29, 2014)

I also think it's cute when my jock villager, Sparro, calls me Ladybro. lol...That always puts a smile on my face. If someone called me that irl I'd find it annoying, but from Sparro, it's adorable.


----------



## doctor creeper (Apr 29, 2014)

Skye calls me A-bot, and Kabuki calls me kid. I think they're the only ones that call me a thing.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 29, 2014)

honeybun, it's so cute aw


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 29, 2014)

Mine are largely split between Hot Fuzz and J-Train right now.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 29, 2014)

chops let me type in my own and I picked "nerd" bc its tru


----------



## helenxsarah (Apr 29, 2014)

My villagers call me Sweet H, which is sooo cute because it's like sweetheart ^^


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

I let my villagers call me whatever names they suggest. I have like 3 right now and I think they're cleats (from Bam) & muffin (from Fauna)


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 29, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> I let my villagers call me whatever names they suggest. I have like 3 right now and I think they're cleats (from Bam) & muffin (from Fauna)



I would do that but my name starts with D and I dont want to be D-train or something lmao


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 29, 2014)

Villagers call me honeybun, Amiga, A-cat, Muffin, Beefcake (that's a strange one) 
I can't remember them all. I have four towns so I have a lot of nicknames lol.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 29, 2014)

Most people are calling me "G-bear" now, but I have a few calling me "dearie" or "princess." Zucker just gave the nickname "cookie" (of course it's about food!), which is super cute, and I hope that sticks for a while.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 29, 2014)

princess, love, oneechan, Maya, chica

i have a separate one for each villager u3u


----------



## littlemissbookworm (Apr 29, 2014)

Mine call me muscles, A, A-honey and honeybun.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2014)

None, I don't want to have nicknames, I want to be called Anthony.


----------



## Sid2125 (Apr 29, 2014)

Have been called lady s, shorty, Amiga, cant remember any more
Currently being called princess which I just love. And muffin.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 29, 2014)

Everyone in Colony 9 calls me J-Cat while a few in Area 0 call me J-Rabbit


----------



## Thomas. (Apr 29, 2014)

Super T and T-man are what they call me really. I really like what my villagers thought of, wonder what else they'll think of next.


----------



## Diclonius217 (Apr 29, 2014)

Goober, Gummy and Cookie. I've had T-kins suggested too lol


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 29, 2014)

youngin and M-Bot...,,


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 29, 2014)

Genius.I love this one best of all.lol
And I have my villagers say "my queen"


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Apr 29, 2014)

I have no nicknames right now. 
I want a nickname that starts with L-.


----------



## Explosivo25 (Apr 29, 2014)

R-girl, R-cat, mon amie, and chickpea. I was also beefcake until Rowan moved out.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 29, 2014)

Well since I'm an idiot and named my mayor something other than Tali...
I make them all call me Tali now. ^^


----------



## Galactan (Apr 29, 2014)

I've actually got a few nicknames.  Katt, Anchovy, and Eugene all call me Yasopp, Kidd calls me Usopp, Ribbot calls me dude (I'm changing that ASAP,) and everybody else calls me Galactan.


----------



## rynnyvinny (Apr 29, 2014)

merengue- cupcake
felicity- love
thats it for now,i havent had any other villagers else suggest nicknames for a while now.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Apr 29, 2014)

Well I'm trying to get most my villagers to call me Princess. <3
Genji, Julian, Lolly and Stitches call me Princess. :3
Only Fang and Marshal can call me Love. xD
Marshal already calls me Love. xD
Fang and Lucky call me Ashy atm. :3


----------



## Maven2379 (Apr 29, 2014)

In my old town everyone called me D-Girl, except for Rudy who called me "beefcake". I just reset last week and yesterday Annalisa asked if she could call me Cupcake, which I kinda like.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 30, 2014)

Joey is calling me "chap".I guess that's better than when he was calling me "darling".


----------



## ninjavenus (Apr 30, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Genius.I love this one best of all.lol
> And I have my villagers say "my queen"



Almost all of my villagers are calling me 'Queen', haha. Only two are calling me 'june bug' (Chief, originally).


----------



## kasane (Apr 30, 2014)

Sweetie, kiddo and Little ★ atm


----------



## Melyora (Apr 30, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sweetie, kiddo and Little ★ atm



I have 'sweetie' as a nickname too. They started with Sweet-M, which spread like wildfire, but then someone started calling me M-kins (I don't know who started it), and now the Sweet-M is almost completely out of the picture, taken over by M-kins.


----------



## horan (Apr 30, 2014)

Muffin (Flurry), missy (originated with Elvis, but has spread to a few other villagers) and Little K (Pancetti).

I'm not particularly fond of missy, but I think it's adorable when the villagers give the character nicknames, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## bwilkes (Apr 30, 2014)

Angus started calling me Braniac on his own, and the others are calling me sweetheart


----------



## Wildroses (Apr 30, 2014)

Roald and Marshall are calling me Mega L, Punchy is calling me L-Bear and Baabara is calling me Princess. Marshall is also calling me sweetheart as he asked me to change his catch phrase.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 30, 2014)

Julian is calling me with a nickname of his own choice. "_My muse_". I was lucky for this one.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 30, 2014)

*before drift left he called me 'cleats' and wwhitney is currently callin me 'doll'. wwhen i had kyle in my second towwn he called me 'babydoll'
i forget wwhat my other vvillagers call me haha
ivve been givven swweet m in my first towwn (i think cookie suggested it)*


----------



## Saphy (Apr 30, 2014)

At the moment I think they're calling me "Shorty" (started by Bruce) and something else that I can't remember. Molly tried to start calling me "S-kins" today, but I told her no because it looks way too much like "Skins" which is a kinda gross and weird nickname


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Apr 30, 2014)

"Prince". I- only have one that calls me anything different- he calls me "bro" which is a bit awkward.


----------



## leepotato (Apr 30, 2014)

My villagers are calling me pop star, honeybun, and Sweet-P (or something like that)


----------



## Born2BWild (Apr 30, 2014)

Savannah and Lolly are calling me "cupcake", and Rocket has dubbed me "S-Man". It could be worse...


----------



## meo (Apr 30, 2014)

Chipmunk, otterpop, and youngin.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Apr 30, 2014)

Lets see...there's Lamb, Li'l R, Darling. Can't remember if there's anymore but those are the main 3 at the moment.


----------



## Rochelle (Apr 30, 2014)

All food-y nicknames (cupcake, lollypop, muffin) and also Chief insists on calling me dearie, I really don't mind haha!


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 1, 2014)

Dearie,Cookie,L-Bear, Dr. L Only nicknames I refuse are the ones like beefcake.


----------



## Keke (May 1, 2014)

Julian & Tangy call me shmoopy, Bluebear & Molly call me Sugar-K and I couldn't find the rest, haha.


----------



## Reindeer (May 1, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> ... I think they're cleats (from Bam) ...


I don't remember who, but a villager suggested that as a nickname for me. I immediately shot it down and he asked what I wanted to be called. So I went with King.

And now everybody's asking me if they can call me King. They worship me.


----------



## Toeto (May 1, 2014)

They all call me Dearie


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2014)

*i just remembered that marshal calls me 'dear'*


----------



## Ankhes (May 1, 2014)

I have L-train, lamb, brainiac, muscles, and june bug.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 1, 2014)

Blanche want to call me Kiddo, Roald want to call me S and Bunnie want my nickname to be.......I don't remember but none of them sound good so I have them call me "Snowie" and this never change =D


----------



## Airen (May 1, 2014)

Most call me princess. I think one or two call me either cupcake or cutie... I can't remember.  I was a pro listener until I started remodeling my town. Now I'm a stump maker.


----------



## VioletPrincess (May 1, 2014)

S-Puff and Lamb


----------



## Marbles (May 1, 2014)

Friga decided to start calling me sweetie and I let it happen. Now it sounds like she's my mom. 

_hey sweetie? ^-^_


----------



## Zii (May 5, 2014)

I tell my villagers to call me "Alien Z." I came up with it for the nickname part at the start of Pokemon X and it stuck with me. x3


----------



## mrs saturn (May 5, 2014)

I just have them call me princess and refuse all other nicknames. In the beginning though, I had everyone call me "Ms Mayor", it was super cute honestly. Right now I'm waiting for them to like my second character enough to call him prince.


----------



## Loffy09 (May 5, 2014)

Some call me L-bot!


----------



## Mayor Mizzy (May 5, 2014)

Baabara called me sweetie and it got picked up by some others pretty fast... Zell just came up to me to say I'm Super M from now on, haha! Haven't had that many crazy ones yet.


----------



## mayormolly (May 5, 2014)

Monique suggested Princess and I couldn't have clicked yes sooner!  Now a lot of my villagers are calling me that. Chadder calls me Honeybun and I probably still have some M related names but I don't notice! Marshal used to call me just "M" but I'm not sure if he does anymore?! D:


----------



## lumineerin (May 5, 2014)

Champ and muffin! I actually like these nicknames, unlike most of them!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 5, 2014)

They call me buddy


----------



## MC4pros (May 5, 2014)

Chica and brainiac!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

m-cat
as in the medical test thing
they started calling me it after my brother took it


----------



## hibu_tan (May 5, 2014)

they all call me Princess


----------



## Ras (Aug 22, 2014)

Bam called his old mayor "cleats" and I really hope he'll give me that nickname.  I know I can make someone give me it, but I want to "earn" it.  I don't know, that is just a really cool one.  "Hiya, cleats!  Whatcha want?"  Awesome.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 22, 2014)

T Bear.


----------



## Story (Aug 22, 2014)

They all call me Master. :I


----------



## atouchofanarchy (Aug 22, 2014)

Robo J and Muscles. :/


----------



## D.L. Yomegami (Aug 22, 2014)

Depends on the character I'm using. 

My Mabure characters all have nicknames. Avril is either Princess or just Avril to most of the town, although Rocco calls her brainiac. Nagako is june bug to most of the town, although Graham calls her amiga and Eloise just calls her Nagako. Rosaline is just Rosaline to most of the town, although Graham calls her mon amie and Wendy (who I'm trying to make her best friend) calls her Rose. 

Danielle is just Danielle to everyone in Camazotz at the moment, and given her character I don't really intend on changing that (although T-Bone wanted to call her "Youngin" and "Bucko" at two different points).


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 22, 2014)

Cupcake, which is adorable, even the manly leopard calls me it XD


----------



## Kayteaface (Aug 22, 2014)

Cupcake is the only one I'm being called at the moment. I hope it doesn't change; I like it!


----------



## moonchu (Aug 22, 2014)

k girl D:


----------



## Campy (Aug 22, 2014)

I have them call me honeybee. I'm wearing a bee outfit currently, plus it's a cute nickname in general.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 22, 2014)

They call me 'captain'.
It's pretty cool especially when it's Rod calling me that :3 ('Hey there captain, arrr!')


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 22, 2014)

I let them call me 'Mega D' cause I thought it was hilarious. xD


----------



## Viktor (Aug 22, 2014)

My mayor is referred to as "King-E."
My second character is "buddy."
The third char. has no nickname thus far.


----------



## Mairen (Aug 22, 2014)

I either have them call me Sempai or Milady. I usually refuse the premade nicknames until I can come up with my own custom ones


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 22, 2014)

Francine and Lolly call me "Amore" xD


----------



## Sanadasaan (Aug 22, 2014)

s-sempai and peach <3


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzy. It was Tiny N before. =3=


----------



## Wildroses (Aug 22, 2014)

I currently answer to Princess, Muffin, L-Train, Mega L and Ms L. I tend to go: "Yeah, fine" to any request my villagers make of me.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 22, 2014)

"Lovely" and "Princess" c;


----------



## Tairgire (Aug 22, 2014)

Li'l C and bucko right now.  Heh.  I've taken to letting them call me whatever they come up with.


----------



## kibou (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine have been calling me shmoopy, old dog, and pop star. Only the first one really annoys me, but what can you do. I'm a bit jealous that everyone else's villagers call them such cute names though, you guys are really lucky.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Everybody calls me "princess".


----------



## shoujofighter (Aug 22, 2014)

Belle M and Honeybun


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 22, 2014)

Victoria and Muffy both call me 'shmoopy' (ironically, they live right next to each other), and everyone else calls me 'E-Cat'... except for Pierce, who's behind the times and still calling me 'E-Rex'.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 22, 2014)

I think Dr. A is the most popular right now, which is fine by me. Cookie was the last one and that was pretty annoying.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Aug 22, 2014)

I think just Cupcake and June bug at the moment =3


----------



## mahkala (Aug 22, 2014)

in my last town everyone called me amiga. ; ^; it was really annoying. 
and hazel called me major t. 

now diana's the only one with a nick name for me. 
she calls me "hun". it suits her. ; u;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 22, 2014)

It was Stud, but now its Chap.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 22, 2014)

They call me genius then stopped then called me that again currently


----------



## overlord (Aug 22, 2014)

Muffin... which I love!


----------



## lady--saga (Aug 22, 2014)

My mayor goes by princess with most villagers. Bud calls her beefcake.


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm Ms. J, and J girl (Nibbles came up with that one, I think it's awesome lol.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 22, 2014)

kekeke making my villagers call me Highness


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 22, 2014)

peanut started calling me shmoopy and it caught on. I actually think it's rather cute.


----------



## skaro (Aug 22, 2014)

Baabara is calling me lamb. Kind of ironic.


----------



## santhiago (Aug 22, 2014)

Dearie! And cookie I think? 
I made Sylvia call me My lord because I hated her, but she moved out. I feel bad making my dreamies call me things like lord or prince, haha.


----------



## CrimzonLogic (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm Girlfriend and Bucko.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm known as dearie (suggested by Midge), schmoopy (Bonbon), Wonder M (Not sure who came up with that one), and now Nutmeg (the nickname that I created).


----------



## RainbowDustPegasus (Oct 1, 2014)

Some of them call me 'Dusty' but it wasnt a suggested name cX its what my frienda irl call me


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

'R-kins' and 'R', lol. So creative.


----------



## TehyaFaye (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm known as honeybun in my sister's copy and bucko in my main copy. Both sound kinda strange coming from certain villagers, however, and I'm glad I find that sort of thing amusing rather than grating.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

Oujisama
Kei-chan
Brosky
Lil K

XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 1, 2014)

Bucko in one town and chickpea in another. ( I like chickpea ) Not crazy about " bucko ".


----------



## oranje (Oct 1, 2014)

I create my own nicknames for them and since my character is a princess-type, they're all royal titles like princess, queen, majesty, highness, ect.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 1, 2014)

cupcake


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Oct 1, 2014)

Mega E lol


----------



## moonchu (Oct 1, 2014)

sugar K


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Oct 1, 2014)

For a while they were calling me Big X which amused me as it's actually what my brother calls me. (Wrestling reference.)

In my new town they are calling me June Bug. I'm not fond of it but I haven't decided if I want to change it to Big X, Majesty, Highness, or something else.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 1, 2014)

Missy. I feel like they're referring to Missy Elliot rather than me...


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 1, 2014)

Sugar J and Lady J...I like Lady-J, makes me feel quite classy ;-)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 1, 2014)

About half and half between "fae" and "nebula".


----------



## Delphine (Oct 1, 2014)

Now they're calling me 'Pancake'. It's actually pretty cute :3


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 1, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Now they're calling me 'Pancake'. It's actually pretty cute :3



That's pretty adorable lol!


----------



## Imitation (Oct 1, 2014)

..?


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

Right now I have it so that many of them are using my real name. Zell once called me mon amie, though I don't really know what that means.


----------



## Imitation (Oct 1, 2014)

..?


----------



## Dewy (Oct 1, 2014)

Most are calling me 'cupcake' right now c:

But Stitches thought it would be a great idea to call me Belle-E. I always read it as 'belly,' haha


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I think its means "My friend"
> I thank Pokemon amie for knowing that



Aaah, ok. Well now I know!

I've also gotten just L and Belle L; Dewy's response helped me to remember that one


----------



## XIII (Oct 1, 2014)

Mine are all over the place. Whenever they want to give me a new nickname, I always comply. But right now mine are -

Superior
Toluca
Master
$crooge


----------



## lazuli (Oct 1, 2014)

XIII said:


> Mine are all over the place. Whenever they want to give me a new nickname, I always comply. But right now mine are -
> 
> Superior
> Toluca
> ...



you should have someone call you papou.

i was thinking of nicknames earlier and came up with seasonal ones, like pumpkin, bambi, snickers, and honey. haven't told anyone to call me those yet.


----------



## molas (Oct 1, 2014)

Honeybee was the main nickname I had for a while, but dweebus has since caught on after I told Jacques to call me that.


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 1, 2014)

Mine are Ms. A, Super A, and currently the most popular is M'lady 
I told Sterling to call me that since he wears a knight helm, and it caught on.
I feel like a duchess or something >:}


----------



## punkinpie (Oct 1, 2014)

A couple are calling me Bananaz.


----------



## nard (Oct 1, 2014)

I got Amelia to call me "Fuzzy", because why not?


I just back onto playing, so no other nicknames right now.


----------



## kasane (Oct 1, 2014)

Zucker and Octavian are calling me Master, Francine calls me...uh...a swear word cuz I was bored...Marshal...the same as Francine...XD


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 1, 2014)

omg i love this thread
okay in honeymoo, my mayor is nicked popstar, dearie, bub, sweet-t and pookie
my second character in honeymoo is nicknamed a-cat.
& in chai, cousteau calls me cleats and melba calls me dearie.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 1, 2014)

*desperately is trying to get Ankha to call me 'peasant'


----------



## samsquared (Oct 1, 2014)

Honeybun, Belle S, and genius.
I did not suggest that, lol. Eerily, the one I did suggest (Super S) died away pretty quickly despite me giving it to Kid Cat...
I thought he'd be gung-ho fo sho about Super S.


----------



## brickwall81 (Oct 1, 2014)

They call me so many things, I don't even remember. I know that I got 2 or 3 villagers to call me Senpai. Lol


----------



## floofyunicorn (Oct 2, 2014)

Right now, a few different names. Princess, Z Train, and cupcake. Most of them have all transitioned to calling me cookie though.


----------



## Palette (Oct 2, 2014)

Princess and june bug.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

the other day, peanut told me i was a hometown hero.


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 2, 2014)

I-Cat, DJ-I and Nutmeg, currently. My villagers really like Peanut's suggestions.


----------



## floofyunicorn (Oct 2, 2014)

I just noticed in my second town...everyone calls me Dr M.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 2, 2014)

The one that seems to be spreading around is Hun. 3 of them are now calling me that.


----------



## Baroque (Oct 2, 2014)

They're calling me Dada... as suggested by a friend that grabbed my 3DS while I was off getting snacks and wrote that. I guess she could've made up something much worse XD


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 2, 2014)

Pekoe is calling me muffin right now, and since it's cute for her I agreed. Got offered Dr. A and Cleats but said no. I got sparkles once and it spread to the point that everyone else called me that, even villagers who just moved in. Now I hate that nickname


----------



## Gideon (Oct 2, 2014)

I never allow them to give me nicknames, I always deny them the opportunity. I believe it was in City Folk I let Jitters or someone call me a nickname, and they stuck with J-bird or something. It was really annoying, never trusted villager's with nicknames since.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 2, 2014)

Genji tried to nickname me 'Cleats' today...umm..no thanks! He's also suggested 'beefcake' and 'muscles' in the past! Jocks pick the worst names, although my Mayor is clearly ripped according to Genji ;-)


----------



## Beige (Oct 2, 2014)

Half call me Jarppi, half call me Y-Honey. Atleast it's not Mega-Y anymore, which always made me laugh.


----------



## XIII (Oct 2, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> you should have someone call you papou.
> 
> i was thinking of nicknames earlier and came up with seasonal ones, like pumpkin, bambi, snickers, and honey. haven't told anyone to call me those yet.


...IT SHALL BE DONE. Just as soon as someone wants to change my nickname rofl.


----------



## candiedapples (Oct 2, 2014)

They were calling me "cupcake" but now it's "Ladybro" and "Shmoopy"!


----------



## Tessie (Oct 2, 2014)

Kitt and Chrissy call me T-Honey which Kitt made up and Chrissy took.
Tom used to call me small fry, but then he asked me to make one up again, so I chose Tess, instead of Tessie since he's all serious and grumpy :3


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 2, 2014)

PRINCESS. They must adress me as royalty after everything I put up with to make them happy. Like my lil sis says, I'm not so much the Mayor of my town but the SERVANT of my town. AND they have the gall of telling me it's rare to see me doing mayor work when I'm out with Isabelle for PWPs. The least they can do is address me like royalty to make me feel a little more mayor-like and less like the town's clean-up service.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Whitney calls me "hun", while everybody else (except Kitt and Stinky) calls me "senpai".


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 2, 2014)

Right now it's pretty even between "Cleats" (from Boone) and "M Bear" (from Prince). I was surprised at how quickly my other villagers picked up on them.


----------



## starlark (Oct 2, 2014)

Diana is calling me "Hun", and all I can think about is Anaconda. Also, Chevre is calling me "sweetie", Rosie is calling me R-Star and Bill called me "R-girl" or something before he left.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 2, 2014)

Today Lucky suggested Belle M and I said yes. Can't help but think of Pokemon whenever I hear it, though.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

Tomoko Kuroki said:


> -snip-



stop that. you're not being funny and that image is really creepy to some of us like me.


----------



## KT K (Oct 2, 2014)

Tomoko Kuroki said:


> They are calling me SATAN
> 
> 
> It's been done.


----------



## Famichan (Oct 2, 2014)

senpai
c: but i never notice them |D


----------



## Marreki (Oct 2, 2014)

They call me cutiepie uvu

I hate when they try to call
me Dr. Y, lil Y, etc..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Famichan said:


> senpai
> c: but i never notice them |D



XD


----------



## cuppins (Oct 3, 2014)

C-puff and dearie are the only ones I can remember off the top of my head. Dearie was started by Lily, so it's my favorite. Although she's the one who switched to C-puff.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Oct 3, 2014)

Almost all my villagers are calling me cookie. It is spreading like wildwire and I think it is okay... since I love cookies.


----------



## Meredith1 (Oct 4, 2014)

SeraphicOrder said:


> Almost all my villagers are calling me cookie. It is spreading like wildwire and I think it is okay... since I love cookies.


Cookie is a beautiful nickname! Love it!
Some of my villagers are calling me "cucciola" or puppy in english, it's nice but cookie it's better


----------



## KanonFlora (Oct 4, 2014)

"Sweet F" oh god... I prefered when they called me "muffin" or "cupcake" T.T


----------



## 7Yrs (Oct 6, 2014)

For a while some called me Princess, and Lamb. However someone started calling me Empress and it caught on like wild fire.


----------



## P.K. (Oct 6, 2014)

Everyone calls me nerd except for beau. he calls me beau-tiful.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 6, 2014)

They call me Bunny because I used to wear the rabbit hood all the time.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 6, 2014)

My newest one is Ms. J, although I sort of wish they'd keep one nickname for a while, I think I must have 4 different ones around town at the moment lol


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 6, 2014)

A few of them are calling me Wonder L thanks to Deli


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 7, 2014)

Pretty much all of my villagers call me 'princess'. ^-^


----------



## evoxpisces (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet-M. Not something I came up with.


----------



## AlexanderPie (Oct 7, 2014)

cowboy ;( Why! Why can't you call me by my name; ALAN!


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 7, 2014)

Right now it's Brainiac. Rude.

That said, how do you pick your own nickname? I would much rather prefer something else!


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 7, 2014)

Bam calls me June Bug. :U


----------



## Mayor Em (Oct 7, 2014)

Cherry started calling me "Lady-E" which, is pretty neat I guess.


----------



## Swablu (Oct 7, 2014)

Mon Amie, president and bonbon


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Muffin ugh. I okayed Carmen when she first suggested it because I hate saying no to her (I am very attached to my pixels leave me alone).

But now everyone runs up and asked if they can call me it and just ugh no please I am the least 'Muffin' like person ever the only nickname I want is 'Princess' or 'Trash'. But I feel so guilty turning them down ;-;


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 7, 2014)

Boone decided to call me "Muscles" instead of "Cleats". I'm a fan.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 7, 2014)

Mega S and Cupcake


----------



## Eline (Oct 8, 2014)

Ms. E


----------



## TheMayorIsAZombie (Oct 8, 2014)

Tangy gave me the nickname Shmoopy lol


----------



## ajamplunk (Oct 8, 2014)

The era of "Mega A" just started


----------

